# Hyatt Windward Pointe pricing



## Sullco2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Who has info on the latest/current pricing for Hyatt Windward Pointe in Key West?

thanks


----------



## Emi (Aug 27, 2011)

Good prices on eBay.  eB a TUG member and do research before buying on eBay.


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would think twice buying on ebay many people are out scamming buyers.

Double or tripple check before you send $

Always use a national firm to close escrow there there is nothing funny going on.


----------



## Floridaski (Aug 28, 2011)

*try redweek*

Check the prices on Red Week, I have seen several for under $5000 - lower point weeks, but still good buys, depending on how much you want to spend or when you want to go.  I would highly suggest spending more for a higher vaule week.  

I saw a 2000 point week for around $9500 dollars at Winward Point or Beach House on Red Week within the past few months.  Not sure if it is still there, but I have seen prices like this more then once. 

Good luck!


----------



## theo (Aug 30, 2011)

*A question...*



Sullco2 said:


> Who has info on the latest/current pricing for Hyatt Windward Pointe in Key West?



You've already been given some good advice on sites to check pricing. In addition to RedWeek, I'd also check MyResortNetwork.com. I don't know how many good Hyatt weeks you'll actually see on eBay...

I'm curious though (..although it's certainly and admittedly none of my business) --- why would you have an interest in the one Hyatt timeshare facility (out of three separate ones in Key West) which is strategically situated right next to the Key West Airport runways?


----------



## bdh (Aug 30, 2011)

theo said:


> three separate ones in Key West



If you want to go window shopping for TS in KW, try here

http://keywestfltimeshare.com/availableunitsnow.html


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 30, 2011)

what kind of scams are happening on ebay for Hyatt points?  If you use an escrow company, aren't your risks as a buyer pretty limited.  Just wondering if the scams are specific to Hyatt or all the other timeshares.  I bought a Marriott week from Ebay with no prolems last year.  Thanks.


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 30, 2011)

I have bought a half dozen timeshares on eBay - including my Hyatt diamond week and multiple Marriotts - and never had a problem.  I have sold multiple weeks there as well.  If you buy from an established seller you will be fine.  People who are skeptical of eBay are, in my experience, jealous of the deals to be had there or frustrated about the inability to recoup developer prices.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with people being jealous of ebay because the prices are lower.  I see this a lot with Marriott owners, especially Hilton Head Grand Ocean owners.  



ondeadlin said:


> I have bought a half dozen timeshares on eBay - including my Hyatt diamond week and multiple Marriotts - and never had a problem.  I have sold multiple weeks there as well.  If you buy from an established seller you will be fine.  People who are skeptical of eBay are, in my experience, jealous of the deals to be had there or frustrated about the inability to recoup developer prices.


----------



## Sullco2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*My interest in Windward Pointe, Theo*

I stayed there as a renter during a major holiday week over a year ago.  Loved the unit, loved the ocean view, and didn't mind the "commute" to Old Town.

Great place for walking along beach and for biking.  Nice crowd around the pool, etc.

The airport is truly a non-factor.  Indeed there were planes taking off and landing, but they were non-intrusive.


----------

